# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Stoppen met roken kan je niet alleen

## FRANCOIS580

Stoppen met roken kan je niet alleen 

*Droomde je al langer van definitief te stoppen met roken, maar slaagde je tot hiertoe nooit in je opzet? Stoppen met roken heeft altijd een positieve invoed op je gezondheid, zelfs al ben je al gans je leven een verstokte roker. Vraag daarbij is uiteraard hoe je definitief kan stoppen met roken, en wat er dan precies iedere keer weer verkeerd liep wanneer je terug naar de sigaret greep? Bestaat er wél een methode die je definitief van roken af helpt? Hoe ga je daarbij te werk, en met welke voorschriften hou je rekening om voortaan volledig rookvrij door het leven te gaan?*


Motivatie en wilskracht zijn belangrijk bij je strijd tegen roken. Maar wilskracht en motivatie alleen zijn niet genoeg om in je opzet te slagen. Er zijn niet alleen de invloeden vanuit je omgeving die daarbij een rol bij spelen. Zij maken stoppen met roken precies zo moeilijk. Stoppen met roken doe je niet alleen. Wil je succesvol stoppen met roken, dan doe je dat niet alleen, maar zoek je bij voorkeur gespecialiseerde hulp


*Professionele begeleiding verhoogt je slaagkansen*


Met professionele begeleiding vergroot je jouw slaagkansen aanzienlijk. Die professionele begeleider kan zowel je (huis) arts als reen tabakoloog zijn. Zij zullen je extra proberen te motiveren om allerlei hindernissen en problemen zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen. Je arts of tabakoloog heeft daarvoor verschillende methoden ter beschikking om je bij jouw rookstop te helpen.


*Farmacologische hulpmiddelen* 

Je zal het tijdens je ontwenning niet altijd even gemakkelijk hebben. Een persoonlijke en professionele begeleiding kan dan écht nuttig zijn. Met deskundige hulp kan je zich maximaal voorbereiden om een nieuw leven zonder de rookduivel. Een deskundig begeleiding gecombineerd met farmacologische hulpmiddelen garanderen je de meeste kans op slagen.

(*Francois580*)

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## sietske763

erv zijn al een paar topics over niet-roken,
wat is nu precies de bedoeling???

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Wat wil je eigenlijk weten aub?

----------


## sietske763

nou ja weten...................het lijkt mij overzichtelijker als de niet roken topics samen gevoegd worden...nu zijn er minstens 4, dus waar moet je posten??

----------


## MissMolly

Bovendien klopt de titel niet, stoppen met roken kan je best alleen!!!!!

Er is maar één ding voor nodig, je moet er echt helemaal achter staan. Als je zelf diep in je hart nog niet bereid bent het op te geven, kan je alle begeleiding krijgen die je wilt, maar dan lukt het niet.

Ik ben 5x gestopt, met of zonder begeleiding, maar pas toen ik zelf echt walgde van mijn afhankelijkheid van die troep en mijn vrijheid terug wilde, lukte het. Zonder enige begeleiding.

----------

